
California Wants to Teach Your Kids That Capitalism Is Racist - rmason
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-wants-to-teach-your-kids-that-capitalism-is-racist-11564441342?mod=rsswn
======
throwaway3627
Feminism has infected California's education system too. :/

